# Funktioniert diese Idee zum Einschalten eines ATX-Netzteils? (ohne Verwendung eines Mainboards)



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass dies das passende Unterforum für meine Frage ist. Es geht darum, dass ich ein ATX-Netzteil mit einem Taster Ein-/Ausschalten möchte.
Hier die Pinbelegung bei einem ATX-PSU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein ATX-Netzteil bleibt nur eingeschaltet, solang eine dauerhafte Verbindung zwischen PS_ON (+5V) und Masse besteht. Zum ausschalten trennt man die Verbindung wieder, es wird also theoretisch ein Schalter anstelle eines Tasters benötigt, jedoch möchte ich für mein Bastelprojekt ein normales ATX-Gehäuse verwenden und den Taster nicht durch einen Schalter vertauschen, was bei meinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten die Optik total versauen würde.

Ich habe mich also die letzten Tage wundgesucht nach einer Lösung für mein Problem, bin auf FlipFlops (müsste man am besten auf eine Platine auflöten), Stromstoß-Relais (verschleißen mit der Zeit) und Co. gestoßen. Zuletzt fiel mein Augenmerk jedoch auf dieses kleine Teil:
Schaltfolge-Konverter im Conrad Online Shop

In den Specs steht:
ROT: +
SCHWARZ: -
GELB: Wie genau dieses Kabel gepolt wird geht nicht direkt aus der Dokumentation hervor (aus meiner unerfahrenen Sicht), jedoch tippe ich darauf, dass es beim Umschalten des Koverters mit der Masse verbunden wird und somit ein Strom zwischen ROT und GELB fließen kann. Nun dachte ich, das dieses Teil die Lösung meiner Probleme sein sollte! ROT würde ich hierbei mit der Standby-Leitung (+5VSB) am Netzteil verbinden und SCHWARZ mit einer beliebigen Masse, da der Konverter selbst eine Stromversorgung benötigt (denke ich?). Das Gelbe Kabel käme an PS_ON und sobald die grünen Kabel kurz verbunden werden, fließt Strom zwischen GELB und SCHWARZ..... Soweit die Theorie. Nun sagt der Conrad-Support jedoch, dass dies nicht geht, ohne jedoch Verbesserungsvorschläge anzubringen. 

Nun meine Idee: Ich nutze diesen Konverter, um ein MOSFET zu schalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schalter soll ersatzweise für diesen Konverter stehen, das + auf der linken Seite für das gelbe Kabel und das - für das schwarze. Sobald der Schalter geschaltet wird, soll der MOSFET entsperrt werden und Strom sollte fließen. 

Liege ich zumindest im Ansatz richtig? Oder würde auch ohne Verbindung zwischen + und - eine Spannung am Gate anliegen und dieses entsperren?

Ich hoffe, hier kennt sich jemand mit Elektronik aus und kann mir helfen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich noch einmal etwas mehr mit der Materie beschäftigt und nun etwas neues ausgetüftelt.  Ich hoffe, dieses mal antwortet überhaupt jemand. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch den Tiefpass soll der Schalter entprellt werden und anschließend den T-FlipFlop umschalten. Dadurch soll sowohl die Gehäuse-LED als auch das Netzteil eingeschaltet werden.
Was meint ihr zu dieser Idee?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Januar 2012)

Das ist schon OK, aber den RC-Glied kannst du dir sparen und an einen T-FlipFlop als IC wirst du vermutlich auch nicht so einfach kommen. Die meist verbreiteten sind D-Types und JKs. Mit solchen kannst du alles andere nachbilden. Ich habe hier auch was ausgedacht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das ist schon OK, aber den RC-Glied kannst du dir sparen und an einen T-FlipFlop als IC wirst du vermutlich auch nicht so einfach kommen. Die meist verbreiteten sind D-Types und JKs. Mit solchen kannst du alles andere nachbilden. Ich habe hier auch was ausgedacht.


 
Nach verschiedenen Meinungen im Netz ist das Entprellen aber wichtig. 
Bei deiner Schaltung hast du doch auch ein RC-Glied drin oder hat das einen anderen Zweck? Müsste der Widerstand nicht vor dem CLK des FlipFlops liegen?

Den FlipFlop aus deiner Zeichnung kann ich leider bei keinem Shop finden.... Ginge es auch mit einem D-FlipFlop, wenn man, wie bei Wikipedia beschrieben, Q^ mit D verbindet? Könntest du zur Sicherheit einen abgewandelten Plan hochladen?
Hast du diese Schaltung so schonmal verwendet oder hast du sie extra für diesen Thread angefertigt? 

Edit: Würde z.B. dieser funktionieren? http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17311&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. Januar 2012)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nach verschiedenen Meinungen im Netz ist das Entprellen aber wichtig.



Entprellen kann wichtig sein, muss es aber nicht. Ich würde es erstmal ohne probieren. Weiterhin ist ein passiver RC-Tiefpass alleine nicht so gute Möglichkeit - du weißt gar nicht wie dein Taster prellt, wie willst du den dimensionieren? Ist C zu groß, bügelst du die Flanken platt - ist C zu klein, bringt es gar nichts. Und zuletzt kann Prellen unregelmäßige Frequenz und Amplitude haben, was die Filterwirkung stark einschränkt.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Bei deiner Schaltung hast du doch auch ein RC-Glied drin oder hat das  einen anderen Zweck? Müsste der Widerstand nicht vor dem CLK des  FlipFlops liegen?



Negativ! in meiner Schaltung ist ein Pull-Down Widerstand und ein Kondensator parallel dazu (kann auch weg bleiben). Der widerstand muss nicht und sollte auch nicht vor dem CLK-Eingang sein.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Den FlipFlop aus deiner Zeichnung kann ich leider bei keinem Shop finden....


 
Bei Conrad gibt es den 4027. Ich habe die Schaltung entsprechend geändert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Januar 2012)

Würde jetzt nicht permanent ein Strom zu CLK fließen, egal ob ich den Taster bediene oder nicht?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Januar 2012)

Da fließt nicht viel - so gut wie gar nichts, da es ein CMOS ist. Im Falle eines TTL-Bausteins würde bei Low-Pegel und einem Pull-Down-Widerstand Strom aus dem Eingang im Bereich von 1 - 2mA und bei High-Pegel nur ein sehr geringer Strom in den Eingang durch die Schutz-Dioden in Sperrichtung fließen. Ohne Dioden dagegen würde überhaupt nichts fließen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Januar 2012)

Aber ich meine, muss es nicht einen Spannungswechsel von Low nach High nach Low geben, damit der FlipFlop umschaltet? Würde der FlipFlop es denn überhaupt bemerken, dass der Taster betätigt wird?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Januar 2012)

Natürlich muss es den "Spannungswechsel" geben - und den gibt es auch. Solange Taster offen steht, befindet sich der CP1 auf dem VCC-Pegel. Schließt der Taster, zieht er den CP1 auf die Masse. So findet Flankenwechsel statt.


----------

